# Doe in labor- getting scared!



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a Nigerian FF doe who was 145 days on Sunday. Lost her ligaments this morning, was acting funny but no obvious labor. Spent the morning dog- sitting, stretching and yelling. At 6pm she started having lots of white thick discharge (opaque) streaming out. Started having visible contractions (bracing back legs, tail arching up, crying) right after that. It's almost 4 hours later and she really hasn't progressed. She's still stretching and dog-sitting in between contractions. She's had a full bag and strutted teats since her twin delivered on Friday. How long is too long? Has anyone had a doe labor this long, and was everything okay? Thinking if she doesn't deliver by 11pm i might have to go in and check presentation


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

First off, BREATHE!  I would wash up, glove up, and lube up and go in! 4 hours is too long...There very well could be a kid that is not positioned right. When You go in, go slowly. If you feel the baby, try to find both front feet and nose and guide it into the birth canal. If you are not comfortable with this, then get a vet or trusted goat expert involved ASAP! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Go in! Can't hurt as long as you don't force it. You don't want to wait too long and lose a kid.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, time to go in, don't panic  I go in after 30 mins of inactivity, she's ready to have those kids


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

OK now you got my heart pumpin right before bed! Please keep us informed, I'm not gonna be able to sleep now!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Any news??


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

She's only one finger-width dilated and I can't feel any kids. She's had more white stringy discharge but no water breaking


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

You may need to dilate her, just start massaging the cervix "ring", it will slowly open. Then after you have dilated her a bit let her rest for a little while, I'd say about 30 mins, and see if there is any progression, if not, go in and see if you can feel anything up in the birth canal. Sometimes you have to be very proactive and help a lot with the birthing process. If she doesn't have anything in the next couple hours I would go all the way in a just pull the kids, just be slow, and take your time, make sure you have a someone to hold her for you, she is not going to be happy.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Really don't know what to do... Is she just not really serious yet? I'm scared to leave her, it's 19 degrees out.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Ever since I checked her she's had some good contractions, I'm going to go back in after a breather. Don't have anyone to hold her, I'm by myself. Hoping she'll just cooperate for me, I'm 5 1/2 mos pregnant myself! How deep am I reaching? I only felt her bones at the entrance


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How's it going? Has anything happened yet? What's going on now?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

You may need to go all the way in up to your elbow. If you have to tie her up so you can hold her still. You may need to call a vet if you feel like you cant do it, if you are really having trouble you can call me, my phone number is in my signature.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Agree eoth what has been said. This doe needs assistance now. I know how scary it can be, hang in there. 

I hope things are happening tight now and you are busy with babies thus not able to update ...


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

At 3am she fell fast asleep, talked to the emergency vet and he said let her sleep and get a few hours myself. Came back out and she was pushing and screaming. Went in and felt the feet folded back, pushed them in a little to unfold them and felt the head come down onto the feet. She pushed, I pulled, and she delivered a HUGE buckling followed by an enormous gush of water. Thought she was having a second, but it was the placenta (also huge!) they're both doing fine. Going to dose her with penicillin since I went in. This guy is way bigger than our buckling born 6 days ago is!!! He's black and white with blue eyes and HUGE feet. Mom had goat tea and nutri-drench and is doing well, still cleaned him and nursed him and seems to be bonding just fine. WHEW!!! My second kidding and the first time I've had to go in...


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

What wonderful news! Congratulations and well done!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww that's great! Glad it all went well! He is GORGEOUS! And mama is a beautiful doe, I love her face she looks sweet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable, congrats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hoosier, I was going to say the same thing! He is just beautiful, and so is Mama! Congratulations!!!! Good work!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you! Looks like he's polled just like his mama too.  he's been nursing, pooping and sleeping all afternoon


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

OH THANK GOD!!! I have been wondering and worrying about this goat all day!!! So glad it went well!!! Gorgeous little guy!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

WOO HOO! :dance: Enjoy your beautiful buckling!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Wanted to add, thank you all so so much for the advice and talking me off the ledge last night! I was literally crying my eyes out in the barn. So relieved they seem to be doing fine.

Few more pictures... That's my hand for size comparison, I'm 5'4


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow congrats that's a big baby!!


----------



## BitterFarm (Mar 16, 2013)

Well done! You were very brave. He is very handsome and huge. I wonder is birthweight is any way to predict how big he'll get.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

His dam is on the small side and his sire is right in the middle, so I have no idea how he got this big! Both are purebred Nigerian Dwarf. Mama was due last Sunday and didn't kid until Thursday, maybe he was just in too long?

His sire:









His dam is 2nd from right, taken in November


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think she just held onto that baby, and the fact he was a single contributed to his size.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I reduce grain feeding late in pregnancy so as to "control" the size of kids a little. Those huge singles can be very scary.

You did a good job. Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats..you and mom did great!!he is one handsome boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable congrats


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Wanted to share... Advice from the awesome folks here helped save this little guy.  he's doing fantastic!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

And THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

You are SUCH an inspiration to me!!! I am due to have my first kidding in Mid April. About 3 weeks left to go! I'm getting more and more nervous by the day.
I'm trying to stay sane, but each little thing that happens makes me nervous. Like, yesterday, I noticed Delilah was having some thick yellowish discharge. From being an avid reader of this place, I know it's perfectly normal, but if I wasn't on here for hours and hours each and every day, I would be freaking out a bit...


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Abra said:


> You are SUCH an inspiration to me!!! I am due to have my first kidding in Mid April. About 3 weeks left to go! I'm getting more and more nervous by the day.
> I'm trying to stay sane, but each little thing that happens makes me nervous. Like, yesterday, I noticed Delilah was having some thick yellowish discharge. From being an avid reader of this place, I know it's perfectly normal, but if I wasn't on here for hours and hours each and every day, I would be freaking out a bit...


You'll be fine even worst case use your instinct and I had a hell if a time the only thing I would have done different is got help sooner, even when it's bad you just roll with it, do make sure you have a nice stock if coffee!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations. So glad it all worked out. They are both gorgeous! He definately looks like a solid buck! No wonder mum was putting it off!!! More pics?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow... THAT BABY IS HUGE! Ugh... a lot of work for all... and oh so beautiful. BTW, congrats on YOUR OWN "KID!"


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Grats, he is gorgeous. I had my first pull this year also, so I can relate to your feelings of fear and elation. Good Job. It's funny what you can do when the adrenalin kicks in. Enjoy them


----------

